# قسم للموسيقى



## Critic (3 يوليو 2012)

نتقدم الى الله بتضرعات وتوسلات وابتهالات لعل الزعيم يقبل فكرة : افتتاح قسم فرعى داخل قسم الترانيم , خاص بموسيقى الترانيم والموسيقى العامة. (اشبه بقسم الصور العامة داخل قسم الصور المسيحية)
ونتوسم من الزعيم خيرا علما بإنه فنان ويقدر الموسيقى حق تقديرا , اى والله حق تقديرا


----------



## bob (3 يوليو 2012)

*موافقون
*


----------



## چاكس (3 يوليو 2012)

*أنا أعشق الموسيقى
أؤيد الفكرة الجاامدة دى*


----------



## اليعازر (3 يوليو 2012)

أضم تضرعاتي الى تضرعاتك..وابتهالاتي الى ابتهالاتك..عسى ولعل، لما للموسيقى من فوائد جمّه للروح والعقل...

وبانتظار الموافقة ld:

.


----------



## The Coptic Legend (3 يوليو 2012)

وانا معاك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (3 يوليو 2012)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلو اسلوب الشحاته دا
واستغلال الحس الفني للزعيم

اضم صوتي اليكم طبعا


----------



## ايهاب فوزى رزق (3 يوليو 2012)

رائع جدا


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (3 يوليو 2012)

*لالالالالالالالالالالالالا ده ضغط على المشرفين بتوع القسم بقى ههههههههههههه
ياريت فعلا روك يوافق انا بحب الموسيقي الهادية بالذات جدا*​


----------



## marcelino (3 يوليو 2012)

فكره نفسي فيها من زمان​


----------



## يوليوس44 (3 يوليو 2012)

* انا  قولت الاقتراح دة من زمان قبل اقتراحك بزمن  لو دورت  هنا هتلاقى الاقتراح دة .   من سنة تقريبا   يارب ياخذو بكلام ويطبق هبقى روعة *


----------



## Critic (4 يوليو 2012)

ايه يا ابو الزعماء رأيك ؟! عاملنا مفاجئة وبتحضر فى القسم ولا ايه ؟


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

عايز انزل موسيقى انا دلوقت انزلها فى الترانيم ولا القسم هيتفح ولا ايه الوضع بالظبط ؟


----------



## زهرة الصخر (5 يوليو 2012)

*اتمنى بجد*


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 يوليو 2012)

انا شايف قسم الترانيم ينفع ننزل فيه الموسيقى ، مش لازم قسم فرعي


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

Jesus Son 261 قال:


> انا شايف قسم الترانيم ينفع ننزل فيه الموسيقى ، مش لازم قسم فرعي


مينفعش ابدا تنزل موسيقى مسلسلات او موسيقى رومانسى او حفلة موسيقية فى قسم الترانيم !
القسم لما يكون مركز لمحتوى معين بيكون افضل فى كل النواحى
انا لو اول مرة ادخل المنتىد وملقتش قسم موسيقى مش هتوقع انه مدمج مع الترانيم ! حتى عنوان القسم نفسه مفيهوش اشارة لكدة


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (5 يوليو 2012)

*عندك حق مينفعش جوة قسم الترانيم نحط موسيقى 
خصوصا الموسيقى انواع والالاتها كتير فى ناى فى فيولا فى فلوت فى بيانو فى اورج فى  جيتار الى اخره
دة غير الموسيقيين الكتار وتعدد انواع الموسيقى من حيث موسيقى كلاسيكيه بالقديم والجديد بنتاعها
هيبقى فى نظرى احلى قسم فى المنتدى لو اتعمل ياريت يتعمل بجد*


----------



## grges monir (5 يوليو 2012)

حرام طبعا ههههه
دول السلفيين مرضوش يقفوا للسلام للجمهورى عشان بموسيقى ههههه


----------



## marcelino (5 يوليو 2012)

ليا موضوع فيه موسيقى جيتار ملقتش مكان غير العام انزله فيه​ 
*Relax*​


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

marcelino قال:


> ليا موضوع فيه موسيقى جيتار ملقتش مكان غير العام انزله فيه​
> *Relax*​



يعنى ينفع كدة نكون مُشردين من غير قسم يضمنا :99:


----------



## Critic (5 يوليو 2012)

grges monir قال:


> حرام طبعا ههههه
> دول السلفيين مرضوش يقفوا للسلام للجمهورى عشان بموسيقى ههههه


ايييه يا عم الحج ده حتى قطع الأرزاق حرام يعنى ld:


----------



## Jesus Son 261 (5 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> مينفعش ابدا تنزل موسيقى مسلسلات او موسيقى رومانسى او حفلة موسيقية فى قسم الترانيم !
> القسم لما يكون مركز لمحتوى معين بيكون افضل فى كل النواحى
> انا لو اول مرة ادخل المنتىد وملقتش قسم موسيقى مش هتوقع انه مدمج مع الترانيم ! حتى عنوان القسم نفسه مفيهوش اشارة لكدة



هههههههههههههه
معلش يا ريس
اصل انا قريت حد قال انا بحب موسيقى الترانيم
فجه في بالي انك عاوز قسك لموسيقي الترانيم بالتحديد

إنما لو الموسيقى بشكل عام : انا معاك يا معلم


----------



## grges monir (6 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> ايييه يا عم الحج ده حتى قطع الأرزاق حرام يعنى ld:


لية يا عم كريتيك
انا شايف ان الموسيقى  حرام
حرية  شخصية بقى ههههه


----------



## +Nevena+ (6 يوليو 2012)

ها يا كريتيك

لميت كام لحد دلوقت ؟






























اقصد اصوات المؤيدين للفكره
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## Critic (6 يوليو 2012)

+Nevena+ قال:


> ها يا كريتيك
> 
> لميت كام لحد دلوقت ؟
> 
> ...


خلى بالك انا معايا مؤيدين ياكلوا الزلط 
ولو القسم متفتحش احنا هنعمل مظاهرة غير سلمية , وانتى اول واحدة هتتاخدى فى الرجلين , وقد اعزر من بنجر :act23:


----------



## white.angel (7 يوليو 2012)

*فكره حلوه*
*بس اعتقد هتدخل التلاجه زى غيرها ..... *
*سبق وقولتلك ... 
تصريح بناء كنيسة فى السعوديه 
اسهل من موافقه روك على انشاء قسم*

*- يارب روك يكسفنى ويدخل يوافق - D:*​


----------



## just girl (7 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> نتقدم الى الله بتضرعات وتوسلات وابتهالات لعل الزعيم يقبل فكرة : افتتاح قسم فرعى داخل قسم الترانيم , خاص بموسيقى الترانيم والموسيقى العامة. (اشبه بقسم الصور العامة داخل قسم الصور المسيحية)
> ونتوسم من الزعيم خيرا علما بإنه فنان ويقدر الموسيقى حق تقديرا , اى والله حق تقديرا


 
ههههههههههه.. من انتم !!

انا ايضاً اناشدكم ذات الطلب.. فالموسيقى لغة تحوى جميع اللغات... .

ياليت طلبك يجد صدى عند الزعيم.. .

ذو العقل الرشيد.. والفكر السليم..


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

white.angel قال:


> *فكره حلوه*
> *بس اعتقد هتدخل التلاجه زى غيرها ..... *
> *سبق وقولتلك ...
> تصريح بناء كنيسة فى السعوديه
> ...


طب ايه رأيك بقا عندا فيكى هيفتحلنا القسم :smile01



just girl قال:


> ههههههههههه.. من انتم !!
> 
> انا ايضاً اناشدكم ذات الطلب.. فالموسيقى لغة تحوى جميع اللغات... .
> 
> ...


ههههههههه انا هستعين بيكى بعد كدة فى الإقتراحات القادمة


----------



## Critic (8 يوليو 2012)

ابو الزعماء ارجووووووووووووك قول اى حاجة ؟


----------



## بنت المسيح (9 يوليو 2012)

ويريت قسم الموسيقى يكون معاه قسم للفنون زى المسلسلات والافلام والمسرحيات المسيحيه لو تكرمتوا


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

للرفع


----------



## My Rock (10 يوليو 2012)

موسيقى عامة صعبة لان على أغلبيتها حقوق طبع ولا يمكن نشرها على صفحات المنتدى..
إضافة الى ان المادة غير متوفرة.. تذكر ان منهجنا هو توفر المادة (المواضيع بكثرة) قبل فتح قسم خاص لها..
أتمنى ان لا يفهم ردي بصورة شخصية..


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (10 يوليو 2012)

*لا مش صح يا روك 
لان الموسيقى الا بنتكلم عنها متداوله فى النت كله ومسموحه عااادى
ثانيا الموسيقى بكافه الالات الموسيقيه مسموح بيها وبتنزل بالالبومات على النت بعد السماح بيها
يعنى مش تقلق ولا تشيل هم الموضوع ده لو على توفر المادة احنا مستعدين او على الاقل صاحب التوبيك*


----------



## مصطفى 1971 (10 يوليو 2012)

أعتقد ان الفكرة ممتازة و ستلقى استحسان عدد كبير
و احب ان اضيف الاهتمام بالموسقى الكلاسيكية
من وجهة نظرى هى ام الموسيقى 
و للأسف بالدول العربية لا تدخل في ثقافة الناس
لو اهتميتم بها حتكون فرصة لتطوير ثقافة هذه المنطقة
و هى موسيقى تتناسب جدا مع المناخ الدينى للمنتدى
و أعظم المؤلفين الموسيقين مثل "باخ " كانوا يكتبون الموسيقى 
حبا للمسيح و كانت تعزف بالكنائس و مازالت اغلب كنائس 
اوروبا تعزف بها كا اسبوع الكلاسيكيات


----------



## Critic (10 يوليو 2012)

> موسيقى عامة صعبة لان على أغلبيتها حقوق طبع ولا يمكن نشرها على صفحات المنتدى..
> إضافة الى ان المادة غير متوفرة.. تذكر ان منهجنا هو توفر المادة (المواضيع بكثرة) قبل فتح قسم خاص لها..
> أتمنى ان لا يفهم ردي بصورة شخصية..


لا يا زعيم المادة متوفرة انا تحت ايدى مواد كتيرة ومنتظر فقط اقتتاح القسم !
مهو طبيعى ان المادة مش هتتوفر علشان لو نزلنا اى موسيقى فى اى قسم هتتحذف !!
وبالنسبة لحقوق الطبع , الا يسرى هذا على منتدى الترانيم ؟! الذى يسرى على هذا يسرى على ذاك


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

انا هبتدى انزل اللى انا عايز انزله فى المنتدى العام


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2012)

أعذرني على التأخير حبيبي كريتك



Critic قال:


> لا يا زعيم المادة متوفرة انا تحت ايدى مواد كتيرة ومنتظر فقط اقتتاح القسم !



قصدي كان هو ان المادة غير مطروحة بعد. منهجنا ان تكون المادة مطروحة قبل أن نفتح لها قسم خاص. 
من الصعب أفتتاح قسم تعتمد مادته على شخص واحد، لذلك أفضل الإنتظار لحين توفر المادة وتوفرها بكثرة حتى نفرز لها قسم خاص.
كمثال بسيط ما حدث مع قسم الإجتماعيات الشبابيات وقسم التهاني والمناسبات. بالبداية كانت كل المواضيع تحت قسم الإجتماعيات وبعد كثرة مواضيع التهاني تم فرزها بقسم خاص.



> مهو طبيعى ان المادة مش هتتوفر علشان لو نزلنا اى موسيقى فى اى قسم هتتحذف !!



أي مواضيع لا تنتمي لأي قسم يمكن طرحها في المنتدى العام.





> وبالنسبة لحقوق الطبع , الا يسرى هذا على منتدى الترانيم ؟! الذى يسرى على هذا يسرى على ذاك



أولاً، إذا حدث خطأ في قسم الترانيم، هل هذا مُبرر لإرتكاب خطأ ثاني في قسم آخر؟
قسم الترانيم تسري عليه قوانين وإتفاقيات مع بعض المنتجين بعدم النشر او بالإنتظار لمدة سنة او اكثر.
الأخوة المرنمين خدام والأخوة الموسيقيين تجار. فرق بين تصرف المرنم الذي يراسلنا بكل محبة عند طلب الحذف وبين التاجر الذي يرفع قضية خرق حقوق طبع الخ..

انا لست ضد الفكرة، لكن لي تحفظ على المادة التي عليها حقوق طبع لانه سبق وتم رفع قضية ضدنا بشأن بعض المرئيات المسيحية الأجبنية..


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> انا هبتدى انزل اللى انا عايز انزله فى المنتدى العام



تمام، لكن أسترجيك ان تتذكر موضوع حقوق الطبع.
سلام المسيح


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> تمام، لكن أسترجيك ان تتذكر موضوع حقوق الطبع.
> سلام المسيح


طب وانا هعرف منين ايه اللى اقدر انزله وايه اللى مقدرش !


----------



## اليعازر (12 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> أعذرني على التأخير حبيبي كريتك
> 
> 
> 
> ...



انا عندي ايضاً ، مكتبة موسيقية ضخمة..اضافة الى آلاف من اصوات الآلات الموسيقية...كما وانني امتلك كمية من الالحان الخاصة بي..
وانا تحت امركم.


.


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طب وانا هعرف منين ايه اللى اقدر انزله وايه اللى مقدرش !



إذا ملف مجاني ممكن سماعه بدون دفع فلا مشكلة من طرحه.


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

> ذا ملف مجاني ممكن سماعه بدون دفع فلا مشكلة من طرحه.


طيب ما انا لقيته فى موقع وحملته , فرفعته
هعرف منين هو مجانى ولا لأ ؟ ما انا نزلته مجانى :w00t:


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

على فكرة يا زعيم مافيش حاجة فى الدنيا مش مجانية
لو فتحت امازون هلاقى كل حاجة , يبقى انا كدة مش هنزل اى حاجة ؟!! ولا ايه ؟


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> طيب ما انا لقيته فى موقع وحملته , فرفعته
> هعرف منين هو مجانى ولا لأ ؟ ما انا نزلته مجانى :w00t:



حاول تتعرف على مالك حقوق الطبع وإن كان مقطوعته الموسيقية مجانية ام لا.



Critic قال:


> على فكرة يا زعيم مافيش حاجة فى الدنيا مش مجانية
> لو فتحت امازون هلاقى كل حاجة , يبقى انا كدة مش هنزل اى حاجة ؟!! ولا ايه ؟



إذا كانت تنباع على الأمازون فالارجح انها مش مجانية.
افضل حل انك تلاقي المقطع على اليوتوب وتضع الفيديو.


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

My Rock قال:


> حاول تتعرف على مالك حقوق الطبع وإن كان مقطوعته الموسيقية مجانية ام لا.
> إذا كانت تنباع على الأمازون فالارجح انها مش مجانية.
> افضل حل انك تلاقي المقطع على اليوتوب وتضع الفيديو.


احط الفيديو بس كدة ؟ من غير mp3 file ولا اى حاجة ؟ يبقى فين الفكرة ؟؟؟


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2012)

Critic قال:


> احط الفيديو بس كدة ؟ من غير mp3 file ولا اى حاجة ؟ يبقى فين الفكرة ؟؟؟



هو الفيديو بدون صوت يعني؟ ld:


----------



## ^_^mirna (12 يوليو 2012)

ياريت بجد 
موافقه :giveup:


----------



## Critic (12 يوليو 2012)

> هو الفيديو بدون صوت يعني؟


لا يا زعيم مش القصد , بس اصلا فايدة mp3 انه بينزل على الموبايل او Mp4 او ما شابه , هى دى كل اهم حاجة اساسا
ده غير ان ناس كتير متعرفش تنزل فيديو من youtube , ناهيك بقى عن انهم ميعرفوش يحولوا من mp4 ل mp3 , دى شغلانة خسرانة


----------



## My Rock (12 يوليو 2012)

فاهمك يا كريتك، بس سبق ودخلنا في مشاكل قانونية كلفتنا الكثير بسبب ملفات مشابهة ولا اريد تكرار هذه الحالة....


----------

